# M&P9 full-size for concealed carry



## XD40Colorado (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi all, 

I've owned my MP9 full size for about 3 months now. It's been an awesome gun: beautiful lines, super reliable, and very accurate. The problem is, I am in a CCW class and my MP9 prints like no other. I currently have it in a Remora series 11 IWB holster. I'm wondering if the printing is the gun, since it's full-size, or my clothing choices (usually cargo shorts and a polo shirt, required for grad school). I'm considering maybe getting the Compact version. I"m wondering if there would be much of a difference in size/concealability between the full-size and compact? And if not, does anyone have any suggestions on professional-looking shirts that would be able to conceal my weapon better?

Appreciate any and all info!
Cheers.


----------



## AReel (Aug 24, 2011)

Well I have been doing research and I know the M&P 9c accepts the full-size M&P mags. They also offer the small grip adapter. It doesn't look quite as smooth as the full sized M&P with the extension but you would have the option between as many rounds as a full-sized or put in the standard 9c mag to conceal it easier. Just an idea, I was also considering that if I go forth and get the M&P 9c (looking like the top option for me right now!) Good luck and thanks for your post on mine!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Generally any compact weapon is easier to conceal than a fullsize weapon. Go with the compact, or get a fanny pack and look like a German tourist. I carried my 92 for years in a fanny pack before i opted for the smaller compact and subcompact Storms.


----------



## XD40Colorado (Jun 19, 2011)

So probably better to trade in my full-size on a compact then huh.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

XD40Colorado said:


> So probably better to trade in my full-size on a compact then huh.


NO!

Never trade a gun while purchasing another, you always lose money on it. Either sell it on consignment (you'll still lose some $$) or sell it outright to a new owner.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> NO!
> 
> Never trade a gun while purchasing another, you always lose money on it. Either sell it on consignment (you'll still lose some $$) or sell it outright to a new owner.


XD40, aren't you glad you joined the community! Excellent, excellent advice. VAMarine saved you some $$$$. My input to your question above is the compact will be:
Overall Length: 6.7"
Weight Empty (No Mag): 21.7 oz.
Overall Height: 4.3"
Width: 1.2"
Sight Length: 5.75"
12+1 Capacity

Fullsize with an overall length is 8.5" / 21.2 cm, which says it all. That's the identical length of my 92. The fullsize would make a great range/home/duty pistol. The compact will make a great CCW/ great home with option to use 17 rd mag/ and range firearm. If you are gonna do alot of CCW the compact is the way to go. Some people can pack a pistol that large, but it's much, much, more comfortable to go a little smaller in my opinion. Been there, done that, especially sitting down IWB. I tried everyway with my 92 and lastly opted for a fanny pack and the German tourist look, which was OK(I jog with it no problem) but not real discreet.:watching:


----------



## XD40Colorado (Jun 19, 2011)

Haha. Yeah, everyone knows what's in the funny pack. 

Would I lose too much defensive capability going to the bodyguard 380? Saw and held one today, .seemed nice.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I'd go with the MP compact if you can and you won't have any regrets. Load it with premier 9mm rounds and you will be real good to go. No comparison in my book. Why would you opt for a lesser round that cost's more, both in range ammo and carry ammo? Many ammo retailers that deal with LEO"s have great deals on overstocked or cancelled contract premier 9mm loadings. Not so for the 380 cal which is more expensive and less effective any way you cut it. I'm from the school to carry as large(capacity included) a pistol you can that is comfortable to conceal on a daily basis. BTW, yes, I was visiting Tampa once, Yebor City or something like that and walking around and overheard some guys up on a mezanine state: "that dude's packin man", so I guess I looked too American that night.:smt1099.


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

Take a look at Kholster full moon holsters or Supertuck holsters before you trade to the compact. Also dress in loose fitting clothes maybe in a print or dark color that can break up the outline of your gun. You'd be surprised how many people pay no attention to that bulge. Many people prefer to carry their full size pistols.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

i have both the FS and the c. i can conceal the FS well (comp-tac spartan with slide kydex body) under most heavier shirts (read not t-shirt or polo cloth, but button downs). the end of the grip does print more thoug, so when i am concealing at work (a fireable, but NOT illegal offense) i use the 9c or kel-tec p11 i own (or a snubby). During winter, i tend to gravitate to the 9FS or Glock 19.as i find them slightly more comfortable to shoot. That said, i shoot the 9c often in IDPA! I say... get one of each!
AND i can NOT recommend the spartn highly enough. Bar none (and i have a number of holsters i REALLY like) the most comfortable i have used. The two mentioned above are very similar and i understand from reviews just as comfy, but i like the interchangeable kydex bodies aspect of the comp-tac. That was why i bought the first one. I now have two,, and a half dowzen different bodies, including one i made for a j-frame.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

XD40Colorado said:


> Haha. Yeah, everyone knows what's in the funny pack.
> 
> Would I lose too much defensive capability going to the bodyguard 380? Saw and held one today, .seemed nice.


That's a matter of opinion, what do YOU consider to make up "Defensive Capability" think long on this one.

If you find it more likely that simply producing a handgun will save your life, the BG.380 will be fine.
If you find it more likely that you will actually have to shoot one or more persons, the effectiveness of the BG.380 is going to be limited. Are there times where that is acceptable? IMHO, yes. In cases where concealment is the main objective you gotta' do what you gotta' go, but you have to be aware of the limitations of a low capacity, low caliber firearm.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Lose the Polo Shirts and wear loose fit button ups with T underneath. Galco's Summer Comfort IWB has worked well for my compact and full size M&P's with loose fit button ups left un buttoned.


----------

